# Whats the latest on TJ Ford?



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Is he ever coming back?


----------



## TJFord#11 (Nov 17, 2003)

The fact that no one has responded to this thread with any info is a bad sign that he might not be coming back. Hopefully we can get some ood news, I miss the little guy running the break.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

No, it is just that we don't get information from the Bucks on TJ every week. He is starting to get back into it. He is starting to practice by himself now if I am correct. Plus they aren't many Bucks fans on here besides me and #1Bucksfan.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I was gonna post this very same question...seems that the Bucks would be so much better with the little general back on the floor.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i would guess that hes not going to be the same player they drafted


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Ford, Bucks await tests: Results to determine whether he returns 



> Ford’s spinal cord is so delicate that the second-year point guard could risk further damage by simply rocking his head backward, as is his style, when shooting a free throw.


Yikes.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't trust Milwaukee's paper. Someone on RealGM posted an article from a Texas and they are talking about that he is doing much better and might come back by January or Feburary. I'd rather have him sit out the whole year because we aren't going to make the playoffs and we should risk anything. That way he can also work on getting a good jumpshot.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

well ESPN recently had the same article on their website
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1958864

sounds like he isn't coming back this year, and he really shouldnt. He is still young and there is no point in risking things. It's a pity because he was one of the most exciting college players in a long time, and it looked like he was able to bring it at the next level as well.


----------



## Jayhawk12 (Mar 10, 2004)

"Point guard T.J. Ford, who has not played since February when he was injured in a collision and eventually underwent spinal fusion surgery, will undergo a series of tests on his neck today and then visit his surgeon in Los Angeles Monday for an update on his condition. The Bucks are hoping Ford will get permission to begin some basketball-related activities but many in the organization appear resigned that Ford will not play this year."


This is from todays Wisconsin State Journal


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

Harris Provides Ford Update:  
Bucks General Manager Larry Harris has provided an update on the condition of T.J. Ford, following consultation with team physicians and medical specialists. “Despite making progress with his recovery, T.J. Ford will not play this season,” said Harris. “His spinal cord bruise continues to improve but has not healed enough to allow him to play. In the meantime, T.J will continue his rehabilitation and will participate in non-basketball activities with the team.” Ford will remain on the Injured List for the rest of the 2004-05 season. -- from bucks.com


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I think part of the reason is not just bruising, it's because they don't want to risk injury and come back to a team that has not shot of making the playoffs. Also this will give him time to work on a J so he might not have all the speed he used to but he would have a J at least now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Just saw while watching a Pacers game that Ford's out the season. That really sucks for all Bucks fans, he's also one of my favorite players, and it's a shame I couldn't be able to watch him this year.


----------

